# Reef Raft exits Retail......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - Straight from the source. Reef Raft Canada has closed its retail operations and has become exclusively Wholesale. Jay plans on spending more time with his family and focus on the Wholesale side of business.  Jay extends his thanks to his retail customers over the years and looks forward to continued business relationships with existing and new wholesale clients.

I wish him well. I'm sure we'll hear from him eventually. 

People can still contact him via voicemail or text (416) 856-6643


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yes......*

Reef Raft is staying at its current physical building along the Dundas Strip.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

For sure a Tough go to do both retail hours and Wholesale. best of luck to Jay.
Im sure the late nights and retail during the day catch up with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> For sure a Tough go to do both retail hours and Wholesale. best of luck to Jay.
> Im sure the late nights and retail during the day catch up with you.


Way to go, Jay. I am sure your family is very excited.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think it was their decision - it was customers choice do not paid unreasonable prices like RR can charge across a border.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Good news.............I do not miss them n never will.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Best of luck to Jay! I know that this will be much easier on him!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow there are some negative comments here, I have never been to the store only because I do not have any reef tanks. I do know that it is hard to do retail and wholesale at the same time, you have a tendency to miss out on some clients either side of the market.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I think because of the boom of people selling frags in the past couple of years. These people can buy a lot of those corals to chop them up for sale. It is easier to deal with these people on shipment days than to have to open the store for retail all the time and yet the traffic is not high at all during non shipment days.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here we go Albert,

I see lately the stores are almost empty. It is easier for store to deal with frag sellers and leave all crap for us, but..

i come ones and there is nothing, come twice and this store will never see me again...

but frag sellers do not buy fishes from the stores



notclear said:


> I think because of the boom of people selling frags in the past couple of years. These people can buy a lot of those corals to chop them up for sale. It is easier to deal with these people on shipment days than to have to open the store for retail all the time and yet the traffic is not high at all during non shipment days.


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I beg to disagree.
RR brought in a lot of stuff that no one else did.
I for one, will miss it.
Best of luck to Jay.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

From what I can see he did most of his business on the wholesale side anyways. Most of his shipments are usually gone within a day or two after arrival. And he honestly didn't have the personality to handle the retail side where people are buying 1-3 colonies only. And yeah I see the fragging retailers in there all the time with each new shipment (when I did get there early enough) and those guys along with other stores will be buying the remnants that are less interesting. Now the question is who's going to have the best picks locally from RR's shipments made available to the rest of us. Outside of Taipan of course.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you are thinking in right direction and i can guarantee that very soon you will pay price of the colonie for the frag



Bayinaung said:


> . Now the question is who's going to have the best picks locally from RR's shipments made available to the rest of us. Outside of Taipan of course.


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

You will be missed, good luck Jay.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll have to say, most of the time, after work, I would drive by the store and it was closed.

I probably did this 3-4 times until I stopped going to check out the store to see if it would be open or not. 

On his shimpment days, most of the colony's he has posted in the past were already reserved for the fraggers. Even if you were the first person in line and saw what he posted, he would say that one was unavailable because it has been reserved...
Whats the point in first come first server if he has already reserved them? no point at all.

meh, my 2 cents. Wont miss this store, but good luck to you on the wholesale side


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> F.Y.I. - Straight from the source. Reef Raft Canada has closed its retail operations and has become exclusively Wholesale. Jay plans on spending more time with his family and focus on the Wholesale side of business.  Jay extends his thanks to his retail customers over the years and looks forward to continued business relationships with existing and new wholesale clients.
> 
> I wish him well. I'm sure we'll hear from him eventually.
> 
> People can still contact him via voicemail or text (416) 856-6643


Spoke to him a couple of times before and he does want to focus more on family but really all he needs is a dedicated, knowledgeable, affable, front man / shutterbug who will work for corals. Hmmm, know anybody...Red??


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sig said:


> you are thinking in right direction and i can guarantee that very soon you will pay price of the colonie for the frag


yup I agree. we will pay more. I prefer to buy a colony vs. per polyp since I'm still in the early collection phase (sorry fraggers).

So who else is left bringing in interesting corals? I know NAFB has been trying to do some work in that front. Let's hope John's found newer suppliers selling exotic stuff in Bali


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bayinaung said:


> From what I can see he did most of his business on the wholesale side anyways. Most of his shipments are usually gone within a day or two after arrival. And he honestly didn't have the personality to handle the retail side where people are buying 1-3 colonies only. And yeah I see the fragging retailers in there all the time with each new shipment (when I did get there early enough) and those guys along with other stores will be buying the remnants that are less interesting. Now the question is who's going to have the best picks locally from RR's shipments made available to the rest of us. Outside of Taipan of course.


These guys:
http://www.reefraftusa.com/

Why bother with cheap locals who waste his time, when you can ship to SoCal and sell colonies and frags for way more and not have to deal with a front end?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> Spoke to him a couple of times before and he does want to focus more on family but really all he needs is a dedicated, knowledgeable, affable, front man / shutterbug who will work for corals. Hmmm, know anybody...Red??


lol.....I'm busy enough as it is 






Why bother with cheap locals who waste his time, when you can ship to SoCal and sell colonies and frags for way more and not have to deal with a front end?[/QUOTE]

Agreed....RR's wholesale clientele is broad in North America. However; I'm fairly certain RR USA is no longer officially affiliated with RR Canada. I may be mistaken.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Agreed....RR's wholesale clientele is broad in North America. However; I'm fairly certain RR USA is no longer officially affiliated with RR Canada. I may be mistaken.


From what Jay said, I'd agree with you.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> So who else is left bringing in interesting corals?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

CanadaCorals.com said:


>


That's a good one............


----------

